# New center box in the Highsider



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

When we bought it:

Someone cut out the center box......(wonder who that was.... ;D)









After rigging it:

Coolers are amazing seats :-/









Now we just got a Classic center box installed to where we still have a walkway

























They did a really nice job with it and I'm very happy with it!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Looks good!


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## Joe_in_Fl (Jan 2, 2007)

Man, I like the new center box. The box from the Classic gives alot more storage. Where did you have it done at?
Thanks, Joe


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

I had it done at the Gheenoe shop on S.R. 405. They did a really good job 

I wanted it set in like that so I didn't have to step over the box, I could just walk around it. Also it gives me a lil bit more storage. I am going to make a livewell out of the bigger box (just need to do the plumbing)


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks great!!


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

She's a beauty


----------



## Joe_in_Fl (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks Garry, I will have to call Sam this week.
Joe


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

That look beautiful Garry. I want her back! Just kidding, enjoy.
Looks awesome...


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

New additions!!! Thanks Jad and CSI Signs!


----------



## JIMMYZ750 (Feb 20, 2007)

hey garry


anytime you get sentimental about your old poling platform and wanna trade for the new one just lemme know

i'll even include the new rubber caps for the legs!!!!!!!!!!!!! ;D ;D ;D

your new noe is lookin good


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

That is one of the sweetest high siders ever.
Good job Garry.


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

looks goot!


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

LOOKS GREAT GARRY!!!!!!(That's how i want it...coffin box style in my new boat!) Dave


----------

